# Black people in The Matrix



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

I know I'm not the only one to notice this, but lmao. There are a _lot_ of Black people in the Matrix. The most black people I've ever seen in a blockbuster movie, or any movie not directly targeted at the African-American community. I was wondering, is there a specific reason as to why the Wachowski Brothers did this? If it's not taboo to say (for whatever reason), it's refreshing seeing so many colored actors since Hollywood is undeniably primarily the White male's domain.


----------



## Federer (Jul 5, 2011)

Because black people who know kung fu are the real deal. 

"Once you go black.......you never ever go back" 

Did you know that Will Smith was asked for the role of Neo? Another black person. 

But supposedly Nicholas Cage was also asked for the role of Neo after Smith turned it down and Sean Connery turned down the role of Morpheus, so maybe it's a coincidence for having 'many' black actors?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 5, 2011)

black people are the only ones that can survive the robot revolution, real talk


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I heard about that. As badass as Smith as Neo would be, Reeves _is_ Neo.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 5, 2011)

The same reason why the main villains in the series (Agent Smith, the Agents) are played by white guys in business suit. 

Its a visual trick to portray characteristics and themes without sayin a word. 

When we see white guys in business suits we automatically think "The Man", opression, imposed order. 

Likewise, when we see a bunch of black people in Earth-toned clothing we automatically think liberation, struggle, "We shall overcome" and all that good stuff. 

Its actually really clever story-telling technique and its used constantly.... there is a reason why Professor Xavier, the romantic idealistic fighting a seemingly one-sided war for equality, is confined to a wheel chair. 

--------- 

lol@ being the only one to answer seriously.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, that's brilliant. I feel like an idiot for not realizing that before. If it gives a brother a job in the industry who cares.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wow, that's brilliant. I feel like an idiot for not realizing that before. *If it gives a brother a job in the industry who cares. *


----------



## Air D (Jul 5, 2011)

Start of a new century= BLACK ATTACK


----------



## Serp (Jul 5, 2011)

And at the end of revolutions the black cast compared to the white cast.

And another thing is that apparently it was written by a black woman who only just got the money and whatnot she derserved, so maybe all this was a slight way of giving her recognition. 

@Furious George, its that same thing that makes Magneto a character to root for in First class rather than spoilt Charles.


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2011)

I can't believe that Will Smith said the film was too complicated for him.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Too complicated? You're the actor, you don't have to comprehend the plot, you just have to understand your surroundings enough to portray the appropriate emotions! And the Matrix isn't even that complicated. At least the original.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2011)

Well to give a good performance and to really understand your character plot comprehension seems like a crucial aspect


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

I have no frame of reference, but it seems that you would only need to act how the director tells you to act, and if need be, a simplified version of what is currently occurring could be explained to you.


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Too complicated? You're the actor, you don't have to comprehend the plot, you just have to understand your surroundings enough to portray the appropriate emotions! And the Matrix isn't even that complicated. At least the original.





> Well to give a good performance and to really understand your character plot comprehension seems like a crucial aspect



I'll be honest It was difficult for me to understand Matrix since I started on Matrix: Reloaded and all the religious mumbo jumbo comparisons. Although it soon began to sink in after a while. Especially, how Smith was defeated. I can't believe I missed that.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 5, 2011)

Its because they're running an underground network trying to free the enslaved.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2011)

that's some deep thought there.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 5, 2011)

they did it to show the diversity between the agents and humans. the agents where all white and in suits. while the human had many different kind of people.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 5, 2011)

Bender said:


> I can't believe that Will Smith said the film was too complicated for him.



I thought he said no because of his mum saying no.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

wut. He had to have his mother's permission to be in The Matrix? wut.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 5, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I thought he said no because of his mum saying no.



i thought it was cause he wanted to do his terrible western movie instead of matrix.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought it was because Neo was emotionless


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah I heard about that. As badass as Smith as Neo would be, Reeves _is_ Neo.



The part was Smiths until he turned it down for MIB.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> The part was Smiths until he turned it down for MIB.



mib was made a few years before matrix i dont think that was the reason i think it was for the western movie


----------



## Doom85 (Jul 6, 2011)

Honestly, I never really noticed it. Probably because aside from Smith, Morpheus and Tank were the best characters of the first movie (followed by Cypher, not a likable character but Joe Pantoliano gave a great performance).


----------



## Jena (Jul 7, 2011)

Will Smith and the Matrix:


> Actor Will Smith turned down the role of Neo to make Wild Wild West, due to skepticism over the film's ambitious bullet time special effects. He later stated that he was "not mature enough as an actor" at that time, and that if given the role, he "would have messed it up".




So, yeah, looks like it was because of Wild Wild West.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 7, 2011)

^looks like he was glad he didn't take up the role. i can't see him how was back then being very good for the part either.

if there was a new matrix movie he would be great in it, because he's good in any role now.


----------

